# VMWare Fusion 12 : impossible d'installer Windows



## Anouchkange-1 (5 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Pro (2021) sous Big Sur. Je viens d'installer VMWare Fusion 12. L'installation se passe bien. C'est lorsque je veux installer une machine virtuelle que ça se gatte. je sélectionne mon .iso de Windows (j'ai deux versions achetées bien sûr : Windows 8 et Windows 10 en 64 bits). Sur la version windows 8, l'easy install est disponible et je peux mettre la clef du produit (pas sur le windows 10). Je peux ensuite personnaliser l'emplacement de la machine virtuelle (documents) puis on me montre le "résumé de la machine virtuelle" et lorsque je cloque sur "terminer" j'arrive sur le message d'erreur suivant : Echec de l'activation de '/Users/admin/Documents/Machines virtuelles/Windows 10 x 64.vmwarevm/Windows10 x 64.vmx

J'ai déjà fait cette installation sans problème sur d'autres ordinateurs avec des versions antérieures (VmWare Fusion 8, windows 8, et OS Mojave), mais là je coince totalement...


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2021)

Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> Je peux ensuite personnaliser l'emplacement de la machine virtuelle (documents) puis on me montre le "résumé de la machine virtuelle" et lorsque je cloque sur "terminer" j'arrive sur le message d'erreur suivant : Echec de l'activation de '/Users/admin/Documents/Machines virtuelles/Windows 10 x 64.vmwarevm/Windows10 x 64.vmx


Et pourtant il n'y a pas plus simple, pour l'exemple avec VMware Fusion 12 en version gratuite et tout en images. A la base tu choisis le fichier .iso que tu fais glisser dans ce premier écran...





...un clic sur continuer et tu suis les étapes, on peut entrer le n° de license après installation...






...dans cet écran il faut indiquer le nombre de coeurs, utiliser les réglages maximaux possibles de la carte graphique...






...une fois les réglages faits, un clic dans cet écran ci-dessous pour lancer l'installation...





...et la suite de l'installation ne pose aucun problème...


----------



## maxou56 (5 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...un clic sur continuer et tu suis les étapes, on peut entrer le n° de license après installation...


Bonjour,
C’est même préférable de faire plus en « manuelle » que de laisser faire VMware.
https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-vmware-tools-grise.1344657/post-13853897


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (5 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant il n'y a pas plus simple, pour l'exemple avec VMware Fusion 12 en version gratuite et tout en images. A la base tu choisis le fichier .iso que tu fais glisser dans ce premier écran...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 228333
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, merci pour ton retour. J'arrive sans problème jusqu'à l'avant dernière étape mais juste à la fin, au moment où l'instal devrait se lancer, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2021)

Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :


Tu vas dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison/Documents/Machines virtuelles, tu supprimes ce qu'il y a dans ce dossier et tu recommences.


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (6 Juin 2021)

J'ai déjà essayé à plusieurs reprises sans succès. Je pense me re-orienter vers une reinstallation du système. Pas vraiment d'autres pistes au bout de 3 jours de recherches...


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (7 Juin 2021)

Après re-installation du système cette nuit, même message d'erreur lors de l'installation de Windows ce matin...


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (7 Juin 2021)

Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> Après re-installation du système cette nuit, même message d'erreur lors de l'installation de Windows ce matin...


Pour information (ça pourra servir à certains...) j'ai contacté le sav de VM Ware qui m'indique : Veuillez noter que VMware Fusion 12 n'est pas compatible avec la dernière puce M1 et que le téléchargement disponible pour la Fusion 12 concerne la puce Intel et non la puce M1.
si vous souhaitez un remboursement, etc...
Du coup, je suis bloquée pour le moment. J'ai impérativement besoin de faire fonctionner Windows sur cet ordinateur. Quelqu'un sait-il si Parallel Destop (ou un autre que je ne connaitrais pas) fonctionne avec cette fameuse puce M1 ?


----------



## edenpulse (7 Juin 2021)

Ah ben oui effectivement, tu ne peux installer que Windows ARM sur VMware Fusion 12 sur un Mac M1. Il est tout à fait impossible d'installer Windows 'normal' sur un M1.


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (7 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ah ben oui effectivement, tu ne peux installer que Windows ARM sur VMware Fusion 12 sur un Mac M1. Il est tout à fait impossible d'installer Windows 'normal' sur un M1.


Aparament ce n'est pas ce que dis le service technique qui m'explique :
Please be informed that VMware Fusion 12 is not compatible with the latest M1 Chip and the download available for the Fusion 12 is for the intel chip and not for the M1 Chip.

*However, we are actively working on updating VMWare Fusion for Apple’s M1*
ce qui semble indiquer qu'il n'est pas possible d'installaer Windows ARM sur VM Ware fusion car cette version compatible n'existe pas encore.

Après recherches, Parallel semble fonctionner sur Puce M1 (écrit en gros sur le site...), de ce fait je m'en vais le tester. J'espère qu'il arrivera à communiquer avec les 6 ordis de ma boite... Je ne m'imagine pas changer de logiciel 6 fois...


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2021)

Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> Pour information (ça pourra servir à certains...) j'ai contacté le sav de VM Ware qui m'indique : Veuillez noter que VMware Fusion 12 n'est pas compatible avec la dernière puce M1 et que le téléchargement disponible pour la Fusion 12 concerne la puce Intel et non la puce M1.
> si vous souhaitez un remboursement, etc...


Hier soir je n'avais pas le temps, mais en relisant ton premier message tu as un MBP 2021 qui possède un processeur M1 et VMware n'est pas encore compatible. Tu aurais pu trouver cet article... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...tir-la-version-apple-silicon-de-fusion-121085 ...et pour Parallels Desktop tu as cet autre article... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...dows-10-sur-les-machines-apple-silicon-120811


----------



## maxou56 (7 Juin 2021)

Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> Après recherches, Parallel semble fonctionner sur Puce M1 (écrit en gros sur le site...), de ce fait je m'en vais le tester. J'espère qu'il arrivera à communiquer avec les 6 ordis de ma boite... Je ne m'imagine pas changer de logiciel 6 fois...


Bonjour,
Oui mais seulement avec windows 10 ARM (en beta, car pas disponible a l'achat hors fabricant de machine ARM)
Et pour les logiciel windows, c'est compatible ARM 64bit logique , x86 32bit (en émulation), x86-64 64bit (fonction en bêta et aussi en émulation). Mais normalement pas ARM 32bit (le M1 est incompatible, il faudrait aussi faire de l'émulation) c'était clairement indiqué sur les versions présentse de Parallels mais plus maintenant et ça peut poser des problèmes car il y a des logiciels en ARM32 sur windows ARM.

Ou avec les Distribution Linux en ARM64.



Anouchkange-1 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro (2021) sous Big Sur. Je viens d'installer VMWare Fusion 12.


Désolé de n'avoir pas relevé ou d'avoir lu trop vite. (ce n'est pas pas un reproche, mais les réponses auraient été différentes. Peut être indiquer en plus M1, ou ARM, ou Apple silicon car il y a une cohabitions de 2 architectures, de plus ton MBP 13" est un 2020 et il existe aussi un MBP 13" 2020 intel).
Pour le moment il n'y pas de version VMware compatible Mac Apple Silicon



> Du coup, je suis bloquée pour le moment. J'ai impérativement besoin de faire fonctionner Windows sur cet ordinateur. Quelqu'un sait-il si Parallel Destop (ou un autre que je ne connaitrais pas) fonctionne avec cette fameuse puce M1 ?


C'est du "bricolage" et rien n'indique pour le moment que microsoft l'autorise officiellement dans le futur.
Et pour les performances, si le logiciel windows est natif en ARM64 les performance seront bonne, par contre si c'est du x86 ou x86-64 c'est de l'émulation dans une virtualisation  avec des performances pas top.
Et si c'est windows 10 ou 8 "X86 ou X86-64" ça ne fonctionnera pas, ou dans longtemps si il y a un émulateur qui sort.





						Installer le Microsoft Store sous Windows 10 ARM sur Mac M1 | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				








						Windows 10 ARM sur M1 avec Parallels Desktop | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				






> J'ai un MacBook Pro (2021) sous Big Sur


En 16GB? car de la virtualisation avec 8GB


----------



## maxou56 (17 Septembre 2021)

Abel a dit:


> Bonjour, d’après les différents tests publiés sur internet, la version M1 n’est pas encore stable, incompatibilité de Windows….


Bonjour,
Tu parles de quoi exactement?
De VMware, c'est normale que c'est pas stable. Ce n'est pas encore compatible avec les Mac M1  








						VMWare Fusion : une bêta privée pour les Mac Apple Silicon
					

VMWare Fusion est à la traîne sur les Mac Apple Silicon. Tandis que Parallels Desktop gère cette architecture depuis le printemps et qu'une mise à jour majeure est sortie il y a un mois, VMWare Fusion n'est toujours pas compatible avec la nouvelle génération de Mac, mais c'est enfin sur le point...




					www.macg.co
				



De windows 10/11 ARM directement en double boot (boot camp) ce n'est plus possible et probablement jamais.
De windows 10/11 ARM en virtualisation, c'est possible mais avec windows en beta (version ARM non disponible à la vente, hors fabricant de PC ARM)


----------



## maxou56 (17 Septembre 2021)

Abel a dit:


> si la fréquence est de 0,1Ghz par cœur cela reste très faible devant un Intel i7 quadricœur sur un 13 pouces ou i9 8coeurs



La fréquence des 4 coeurs performants c'est 3.20 GHz





						Apple M1 - Benchmark, test et spécifications
					

Apple M1 résultats de référence et examen de ce processeur avec des spécifications telles que le nombre de cœurs, de threads, de bande passante mémoire, de voies pcie et de consommation d'énergie. Benchmarks dans Cinebench R23 et Geekbench 5




					www.cpu-monkey.com


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2021)

@maxou56
Laisse tomber, il est mouru.


----------

